# What is everyone doing for IRC?



## MannDude (Nov 8, 2014)

Pardon my ignorance, though I'd consider myself an IRC newb. I never used it much in the past and it wasn't until vpsBoard began that I started using it in any fashion. For me, I just use IRCCloud, a web-based IRC client that does a few things I find useful:


Masks my local IP, which is important considering the low quality of people who enter IRC on the occasion.
Allows me to scroll through past dates / chat logs. This has proved useful when memory has failed me and I needed to recall something.
Allows me to set keyword alerts so I get a visual notification if someone mentions any of them, and the entire line of text with the keyword shows as highlighted in the chat log.
Keeps me online even when I am offline.

Now, the system isn't _bad_, but I do have a couple idle VPSes and I'd rather set something up similar to this myself so I can stop using a memory resource hog browser application. Anyone care to point me in the proper direction? Bonus points if you just make a vpsBoard tutorial for others as well.


----------



## William (Nov 8, 2014)

I just use a bouncer (znc) with DDoS protection. As client Hexchat with a dark theme.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 8, 2014)

We just run everything on our own IRC network so we have cloaking there and then I use MIRC.

You'll probably want to stay on freenode due to user reach, but it may not be a bad idea to either install ZNC/etc on the vpsb box or another filtered box.

Irssi is also nice if you like using terminals.

Francisco


----------



## zed (Nov 8, 2014)

screen+irssi


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Nov 8, 2014)

I use ZNC with textual client on my Mac


----------



## trewq (Nov 8, 2014)

I've used MIRC before but I just didn't feel comfortable with it. I'm using irccloud now and loving it. I have irc on all my devices and it just works.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm just using Mozilla Thunderbird + Freenode cloaking ;___;

Simple but it works.


----------



## Erawan (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm a Windows users, so I just use my vps as IRC bouncer using znc, which will record 100+ last chat logs, and connect to it using Hexchat


----------



## k0nsl (Nov 8, 2014)

IRCAnywhere, they're planning a lot of rework of their code soon as well (think traditional ZNC-like connection). I've got one test instance up and running at the moment:

http://icanhazirc.knsl.org/

*[edit]*

As for for what I personally use, for the most part it will be ZNC. At least for the major networks I'm on (FT, FN, DN, IM et cetera) but in other cases I would just screen + irssi, that's so simple


----------



## Ishaq (Nov 9, 2014)

ZNC + HexChat for permanent networks. irssi or mIRC for a quick connect.


----------



## raj (Nov 9, 2014)

screeen+irssi


----------



## willie (Nov 10, 2014)

I use xchat through an ssh socks proxy to an ultra cheap vps.  Freenode has ip cloaking if you enroll an account and log into it, but it's not real reliable.  If your connection drops and then you reconnect, for the moments between reconnection and when auto-identification completes, your ip is exposed.  The socks proxy means that the ip that's seen is the vps's rather than the local one.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 10, 2014)

Mirc and BitchX baby!


----------



## IceCream (Nov 10, 2014)

screen + BitchX.


----------



## bizzard (Nov 10, 2014)

ZNC as IRC Bouncer with Hexchat on Desktop/Laptop, and Atomic on Android.


----------



## sDsB (Nov 10, 2014)

Telnet.


----------



## souen (Nov 12, 2014)

ZNC or miau for bouncer, XChat for client. I also have BitlBee set up on a Pi but haven't used it much.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 12, 2014)

screen+irssi


----------



## AuroraZero (Nov 22, 2014)

Just use Kvirc on my home laptop. Never gave much more thought to it. Then again I am not on IRC all that much, never have anything to say.


----------



## marrco (Nov 23, 2014)

Just curious, why everyone uses screen and not tmux?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 23, 2014)

Been using screen for years.  It works fine and does everything I need - no reason to switch.


----------



## dkstanson (Nov 28, 2014)

IRC is a great place when you need instant help from someone else. However, only use IRC a few times in a month


----------



## Aurimas (Dec 11, 2014)

Question: What is everyone doing in IRC?
Answer: Pretending to live in the 90s.


----------



## zed (Dec 11, 2014)

marrco said:


> Just curious, why everyone uses screen and not tmux?


I use both; tmux on my local box maintaining open windows to a metric shitton of remotes, and screen on the remotes for whatever I'm doing.

It's all about my convenience.


----------

